# vw polo battery discharge problem



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

evening gents. my wife's 59 plate new model petrol 1.4 dsg polo is suffering battery/ starting problems and the vw dealer can't find the problem.......again! It seems to happen when it's been left several days...........maybe a week? come to start it..........no dice! No, we aren't leaving lights on.........the radio gets switched off prior to switching off the ignition...........we take all the sensible precautions. It's been hooked up to a machine at the dealers for 5 days and it's not showing any problems! The warranty runs out in january and I have a horrible feeling vw will just wash their hands of it once it's 3 years old. I rang vw customer service today and was told to consider buying an extended warranty............I just stopped short of telling him to go f*ck himself!
Anyone got any suggestions?
Thanks guys! :devil:


----------



## billmassey (Aug 10, 2010)

mopardave said:


> evening gents. my wife's 59 plate new model petrol 1.4 dsg polo is suffering battery/ starting problems and the vw dealer can't find the problem.......again! It seems to happen when it's been left several days...........maybe a week? come to start it..........no dice! No, we aren't leaving lights on.........the radio gets switched off prior to switching off the ignition...........we take all the sensible precautions. It's been hooked up to a machine at the dealers for 5 days and it's not showing any problems! The warranty runs out in january and I have a horrible feeling vw will just wash their hands of it once it's 3 years old. I rang vw customer service today and was told to consider buying an extended warranty............I just stopped short of telling him to go f*ck himself!
> Anyone got any suggestions?
> Thanks guys! :devil:


Do you have an external hands free such as a Parrot on it? I know people who have had the same problem as you, the dealer couldn't work out what it was (because it's an external thing so wouldn't show up) and it turned out to be a fault with the hands free...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like something could be staying stuck on after switching off. Like a relay or circuit.
I think its called parasitic draw or drain or something similar.
Could be wrong though


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

What stereo is in it?....There is an issue with battery drain on VW models with the MFD3/RNS510 sat nav uint but its usually only an issue with retro fits.

Steve


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Our tt wouldn't last a week without going flat. I swapped the battery, £65 for a Bosch 5 year warranty and now it's fine, not sure if it's worth having sticking a new battery on it ?


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm having this problem with my vw caddy and I am testing the battery every day after taking out certain fuses and at the moment it's looking like it the radio is the problem will be hopping it starts this morning  if it does then i now it's the radio, you could take out the fuse for a few days and see I'd that helps?


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Had same problem with our 1.2 Moda

Called out VW assistance and the guy plugged in his laptop and said it needed a software update to fix the problem. 

Said he could have done it direct if he had a decent signal to download the files but couldn’t get a good single on his 3G dongle so said to take it to dealer

Dealer was a bit clueless but told them VW technician said it needed doing and not had a problem since

Hope that helps


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

You haven't added a stereo have you ?, If the stereo came with the car it shouldn't be an issue but if you added a RNS510 this may be causing it ?, if you was close to me i could VCDS it for you.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Very easy to check for parasitic draw. All you need is a multimeter with a good amp range. Ie 300ma upto 10 or 20 amps.

Have a look at this video. Once you discover the cause, you can go back to dealer and embarrass them.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice info :thumb:



rob3rto said:


> Very easy to check for parasitic draw. All you need is a multimeter with a good amp range. Ie 300ma upto 10 or 20 amps.
> 
> Have a look at this video. Once you discover the cause, you can go back to dealer and embarrass them.


----------

